# work bench top, clamping question..



## WoodworkingGeek (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi LG's
I'm working on a large work bench top and am at the point that I need to glue up the top. I'm using 2 by 4 stock and the top is 37''. I do not have big enough clamps. I know I need bigger clamps but don't feel like buying the now. I'm thinking of a sort of wedging style of clamp. any ideas are appreciated!! 
Thanks for the help!
-WoodWorkingGeek


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

maybe you can glue them up in smaller batches to fit your clamps then you can use a ratchet strap for the big glue up and cauls to keep everything flat. Thems r my ideas.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

Chrisstel, thems wur my ideers two


----------



## schuft (Apr 6, 2011)

Another ideer: Maloof used through-bolts to hold the slabs of his 36" workbench top together. You could bore holes in the stock (counterboring the holes in the exposed edges), then glue the stock into slabs, and then glue the slabs to each other using long threaded rod to hold them together. You can leave the rods in place when you're done for added strength.

Lon Schleining describes this method in his book.


----------

